# Is frequent travel ok?



## rmy4tt (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi everyone! Im a soon to be hedgie owner and would love some advice. I currently live in London but my parents live in Devon my hometown. This is around a 4/5 hour drive or train ride.

My question is, is it ok to take my hedgie with me on visits home? For longer times away there is a hedgehog hotel near me I can book her into who offer specialist care, i don't want to take her there every time i go back home however just for weekends, 
i visit home perhaps once every other month? maybe not even that often. i was thinking of getting her a cage set up at my parents house with some things from her home cage as a familiar smell etc.

Ive read about people taking hedgehogs in the car but what if i had to get the train (which includes 30 mins on the underground)

Please help! thank you!!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think it will depend on the hedgehog first of all. I have four hedgehogs, two of them are great in the car, anywhere really, whereas the other two are easily stressed. If I am going up to visit my mom, about a two hour drive and my lil brothers and sister want to see the hedgehogs, I'll bring up my best behaved and not phased by anything little girl. I bring her in a car carrier and bring a play pen. She rarely gets carsick, she seems to enjoy attention and isn't phased by a change in environment. I also went to visit my dad and brought her along and put her in a smaller easily portable cage for the trip and she did just fine. 

I don't know if the underground will bother him or not. Maybe somebody else will know.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I've had sleeping hedgehogs on a plane for a couple of hours. Shouldn't be much of a worry. Just make sure your hedgie is comfy and warm along the trip 

Godspeed!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Hmm, I'd be concerned about the lighting of the 30 minutes underground, because that's long enough for my hedgie to think it's nighttime. However, if the train has indoor lighting, it might not be too much of a problem. The temperature and lighting would be the biggest concerns for traveling with a hedgie. What are you going to use to carry your hedgie in? 

When I drive home from college (probably about once every other month, just like you), I use a hard sided dog carrier. I find it easier to travel during the day too, since its more likely your hedgie will be asleep and it'll be less stressful in the long run.


----------



## rmy4tt (Oct 8, 2014)

*thank you!*

Thanks for the advice everyone, i'll be sure to invest in a good quality hard side carrier as I've heard they are the best. The underground is well lit its not dark at all it can just be noisey sometimes, I can try and get the bus instead of the tube but that will just add time to the journey which I'm not sure is much better. I was also thinking of bringing some of those heatable packs to make sure she's kept warm!

Again thanks everyone


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

A digital thermometer is a must when travelling.


----------

